# Seeking maths advice on first ever army



## Brunen (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello. 

Firstly, I'm very new to WHFB. So new in fact I haven't played a proper "real" game. That said, I'm getting ready for friendlies only (literally with friends also starting from basics) and in prep I've bought the Dwarf battalion box and two individual minis in order to "make" my first army.

I did some math tonight and was hoping some kind soul can take a look at my figures and see if I'm on the right track. 

Please note, I have no doubt I may have chosen some wrong options for my guys and my choices are nowhere near optimal, and this is fine as I'll learn as I play and enjoy it as an exercise.

What I'm really after is are my figures going the right way with regards to totals and percents?

So:

16 Quarrellers, with shields, musician, standard and vet: 217pt

16 warriors with shields, musician, standard and vet: 169pt

16 warriors with shields, musician, standard and vet: 169pt

Canon : 90pt

Thane with great weapon and rune of smiting: 139pt

Lord with shield, rune of smiting and rune of fortitude: 273pt


total of 1057points.

It looks "about right" to me, but i think I maybe need to loose a few points off the Lord perhaps to get the % right?

One other question: any point adding an engineer to the canon?

I'm trying to get a force to equal the High Elves from the IoB pack, though I'm not sure about their points 'till I get the HE army book.

Many thanks for your advice and time,

Bru.


----------



## Ultra1 (Mar 10, 2011)

first you need to find a target point limit, with what you have i'd target 1000 pts as it's pretty average for learning. with that said your lord is slightly to expensive (250 max), drop a rune and he'll probably be ok. also, if you still need to drop a couple points to get down to 1000 turn the 2 units of warriors into 1 and drop one of the commands. this should put you close to 1000 points. i'd add the rune that lets you reroll the artillary dice to the cannon. cut warriors if you have to in order to fit it in, it's totally worth it. after that start adding war machines to your force. dwarves have the best war machines hands down.


----------



## Ultra1 (Mar 10, 2011)

your quarrellers should be handgunners, they get +1 to hit with their guns and armor piercing. they also don't need the command group. they shouldn't be getting into combat anyway, so you don't need the standard or musician. the vet is only preference, i probably wouldn't take him either.


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

Ultra1 said:


> your quarrellers should be handgunners, they get +1 to hit with their guns and armor piercing.


I could not disagree more strongly with you. Quarellers all the way.

Anyway, the Island of Blood Elf army is so illegal it makes my face hurt. The largest army it's possible to create from just the IoB kit is 700 points.

That's just based on the fact you get 10 Seaguard and the High Elf player must spend 25% of his points on Core.

10 Seaguard +Full Command & War Banner is 175pts. Until your Elf player buys more minis, he cannot build a bigger army than 700.

In any event, the models you own are fine. I'd chose Great Weapons over Hand Weapon+Shield, but whatever floats your boat.

Frankly, on a good day you could beat 700 points of Elves with your Quarellers alone.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

yes handgunners are armour peircing etc. but quarrellers are 30" range. it depends on who you are facing on what you take.

if you face lots of armoured slow moving troops take handgunners, if you face light fast troops take quarrellers


----------



## Brunen (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, especially regarding the HE points. Also, I chose quarrellers purely because I read a couple of forum posts that made me feel they were superior with regards to range.

Thanks again


----------



## Brunen (Mar 5, 2012)

Out of interest, if I wanted to get to 1250, what would you recommend adding?

thanks


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

Brunen said:


> Out of interest, if I wanted to get to 1250, what would you recommend adding?
> 
> thanks


In an army with war machines I always like to have two, because the chance of both misfiring on the first turn is less than the chance of a lone war machine misfiring on the first turn.

You could add another cannon, but I reckon it would be more interesting to add the organ gun and see which you have more fun with.

Most likely you'd be able to easily spend the other points with more core warriors, but the other obvious choice would be a unit of miners - their underground advance may cause a disproportionate amount of concern for your opponent, and delay their advance - giving your missile troops and war machines more time to whittle the enemy down.


----------



## Brunen (Mar 5, 2012)

misfratz said:


> but the other obvious choice would be a unit of miners - their underground advance may cause a disproportionate amount of concern for your opponent,


My opponent has slightly less experience than me but yes, it'd be great fun to see her face when they pop out of nowhere  I'll look into it, thanks!


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

I'd strongly consider a Grudge Thrower.

As a rule of thumb, most stuntie generals believe that one Cannon, one Organ Gun, one Grudge Thrower and one duplicate of any of the previous three is the way to go.

You can't really go wrong with Miners or an Anvil of Doom, though. Not sure if you can fit an anvil in 1'250 - I'm not a Dwarf player, but I've fought them often enough.


----------



## Brunen (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks guys, decided to go down the artilary route. Planning on just killing everything from a distance. Sounds like a plan.


----------

